# Lenze 8200 vektor 5,5 kW, Reglersperre ?



## holzpitter (29 Juli 2012)

*Hallo alle zusammen, habe einen neuen* *E82EV552K4C240**gekauft **und nun ein grosses Problem bei der Inbetriebnahme.
*

*Die "IMP" - Anzeige ist ständig an. Somit gibt der Motor keinen Mucks von sich. Verwendet wird ein Standart I/O Modul und ein Bedienteil
*

*EZB,,, Modul und Bedienteil habe ich schon jeweils getauscht --- ohne Erfolg. Habe schon diverse Parameter (probehalber) verändert.
*

*Code 0001, 0007,0010 bis 0013, 0014, U/f- Kennlinie oder Vektorregelung, der Regler lässt sich auch nicht mit Code 0040 -1- freigeben
*

*auch wenn X3/28 high. Auch die Motordaten lassen sich nicht identifizieren, (Ablauf startet nicht, Motor Werte wurden vorher eingegeben)
*

*Auch die Konfiguration PTC und Startbedingung brachten keinen Erfolg. Der FU war original verpackt und noch versiegelt, weiss echt nicht mehr weiter, Hilfe von Euch wäre super, viele Grüsse Holzpitter,,,,,,,,, *


----------



## SoftMachine (29 Juli 2012)

Ich kenne das so (aus dem Bauch heraus):

Zur Aufhebung der Impulssperre müssen zwar X3/20 und /28 fest verdrahtet sein, weil diese Funktion aber die interne Spannungsversorgung verwendet, musst du auch X3/7 und /39 verbinden.

Dann gibt es  neben dem C0040 auch noch C0410/10.

Und noch etwas:
Alle Quellen für die Reglersperre sind UND-verknüpft, du musst also ALLE Reglersperren aufheben.


----------



## Grizzly88 (29 Juli 2012)

Bei mir war auch mal die interne Soannungsversorgung zu niedrig und nach externer Versorgung hat es geklappt. An Parametern kann es auch liegen. Also be cool und nochmal kontrollieren.


----------



## holzpitter (29 Juli 2012)

Hallo, der Antriebsregler funktioniert. Bin selber drauf gekommen, da er Funktion "Sicherer Halt" hat, muss am Anschuss >Überwachungsrelais< eine externe 24 Volt Spannung zugeführt werden, dann gibt der Regler frei. Danke für die Antworten, holzpitter,,,,,,,,,


----------

